# Baltimore Show Pics



## Topusmc

Just got home, roads are flooded near where I live. Took little over 40 pics Will see how long this takes to get them posted! 

 Show Report:  Got there at 8am, walked and looked at all the tables till about 2pm. Knees and feet are hurting for sure.  Most of the aisles were paced with folks looking and buying, bottles from $1 up past $50,000 were on display.  Two top shelf poisons a large Skull and smaller Skull were there, Western tooled top whiskeys, Figural Bitters, inks, fruit jars, milk bottles, ACL sodas, hutches, black glass, sealed black glass, lots of advertising, stoneware, pottery.  In other words something for everyone. 

 Rumor:  A bitters sold for $100,000 late Friday night or early Sat morning. I did not hear any other details on that one.


----------



## Topusmc

two


----------



## Topusmc

three


----------



## Topusmc

four


----------



## Topusmc

five


----------



## Topusmc

six


----------



## Topusmc

seven


----------



## Topusmc

eight


----------



## Topusmc

nine


----------



## Topusmc

ten


----------



## Topusmc

eleven


----------



## Topusmc

twelve


----------



## Topusmc

13


----------



## Topusmc

14


----------



## Topusmc

15


----------



## Topusmc

16


----------



## Topusmc

17


----------



## Topusmc

18


----------



## Topusmc

19


----------



## Topusmc

20


----------



## Topusmc

21


----------



## Topusmc

22


----------



## Topusmc

23


----------



## Topusmc

24


----------



## Topusmc

25


----------



## Topusmc

26


----------



## Topusmc

27


----------



## cyberdigger

Thanks kindly! ..but where's all the people?? []


----------



## Topusmc

28


----------



## Topusmc

29  Photo of ABN members in attendance!


----------



## Topusmc

30


----------



## Topusmc

31


----------



## Topusmc

32


----------



## Topusmc

33


----------



## Topusmc

34


----------



## Topusmc

35


----------



## Topusmc

36


----------



## NewEnglandGlass

> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> 29  Photo of ABN members in attendance!


 
 But who are these wonderful members ????


----------



## GuntherHess

> But who are these wonderful members ????


 
 AND how did you get them herded into one group?  Someone yell free bitters?


----------



## rraack

28

 Do you remember who had the colored cathedral peppersauce for sale? Do you recall if it was pontiled?


----------



## rraack

The picture didn't post. I'm trying again.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But who are these wonderful members ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND how did you get them herded into one group?  Someone yell free bitters?
Click to expand...

 
 I dont know about that group shot,but I said "Hey Dan why don't we call all the ABN members to the front" for a group pic.Me and dave went outside for some air and when we came back Dan had already took the pic luv ya Dan[8D] Thats ok you have seen enough of my ugly mug anyway bhahah!  I will put the pic  Stuttin Dan took in with the movie I make tomorrow. Where were you Gunth???


----------



## slag pile digger

.....


----------



## GuntherHess

> Where were you Gunth???


 
 off buying bottles...


----------



## cookie

great pictures-what an assortment of bottles and colors !!!


----------



## epackage

Great pic's and an amazing array of bottles, seeing all of those Indian Queen bottles makes me happy I collect local bottles....as nice as they are, they appear to be a dime a dozen judging by that one table...Jim[8D]


----------



## THE BADGER

THE GROUP FORUM PICTURE FROM WHAT I CAN SEE HAS FROM LEFT TO RIGHT (VA.ISFOR DIGGERS,SLAG PILE DIGGER WHOM I DID NOT GET TO MEET,BALTBOTTLES,STAUNTON DAN,SCOTT JORDAN OF THE NEW YORK DIGGING CLAN SORRY DONT KNOW YOUR FORUM NAME SCOTT,BOTTLENUT,COBALTBOT,AND SORRY I DIDNT MEET THIS LAST GENTLEMAN DONT KNOW WHO HE IS. ME AND RICK MISSED THE FORUM PICTURE THAT SUCKS WOULD HAVE MET 2 OTHER MEMBERS. BADGER


----------



## bostaurus

I know Chris and Steve but no one else in the picture.


----------



## epackage

I gotta say you ugly SOB's really coulda used some of us handsome Jersey Guys to make the place look better....[8D]


----------



## buriedtreasuretime

A thousand thanks for bringing this box of delicious chocolates for us to look at and drool.  I cant tell you how excited I get when someone posts pictures, not as excited as being there in person but pretty darned close.  There seemed to be some real quality stuff and a lot of beautiful glass.  Keep up the good work of perfect reporting.  Tim in California


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  THE BADGER
> 
> THE GROUP FORUM PICTURE FROM WHAT I CAN SEE HAS FROM LEFT TO RIGHT (VA.ISFOR DIGGERS,SLAG PILE DIGGER WHOM I DID NOT GET TO MEET,BALTBOTTLES,STAUNTON DAN,SCOTT JORDAN OF THE NEW YORK DIGGING CLAN SORRY DONT KNOW YOUR FORUM NAME SCOTT,BOTTLENUT,COBALTBOT,AND SORRY I DIDNT MEET THIS LAST GENTLEMAN DONT KNOW WHO HE IS. ME AND RICK MISSED THE FORUM PICTURE THAT SUCKS WOULD HAVE MET 2 OTHER MEMBERS. BADGER


 

  I think Dave is gonna put a hit out on you Dan Bhahahah!!!![8D][8D]
   The movie will be good Dave[]


----------



## Topusmc

No pontil, I wondered why some folks put there bottles in cases selling from 100-7,000 per bottle) while others placed all there bottles right out on the table ($1 to $50,000). I saw quite a few cathederal pickles, both smooth and iron pontil some with great color.
 Don't remember what table, saw to many tables....not enough money


----------



## sandchip

Thanks for taking the time to post all those pictures for those of us who couldn't make it.


----------



## TROG

> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> seven


 
 Hi 
 Just wondering if you know the seller or their contact details as their is an item I am interested in .

 Thanks David


----------



## RICKJJ59W

My pc is down I am on my blackberry,it figures just when I was ready to put the movie together  ,oh well "all good things come to those who wait"well its not that good but u have to wait anyway. Hahaha


----------



## CALDIGR2

> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> 13


 What was the price on the IXL?


----------



## Topusmc

I think it was either $5K or $6.5K. Either way its a great bottle.


----------



## Staunton Dan

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  THE BADGER
> 
> THE GROUP FORUM PICTURE FROM WHAT I CAN SEE HAS FROM LEFT TO RIGHT (VA.ISFOR DIGGERS,SLAG PILE DIGGER WHOM I DID NOT GET TO MEET,BALTBOTTLES,STAUNTON DAN,SCOTT JORDAN OF THE NEW YORK DIGGING CLAN SORRY DONT KNOW YOUR FORUM NAME SCOTT,BOTTLENUT,COBALTBOT,AND SORRY I DIDNT MEET THIS LAST GENTLEMAN DONT KNOW WHO HE IS. ME AND RICK MISSED THE FORUM PICTURE THAT SUCKS WOULD HAVE MET 2 OTHER MEMBERS. BADGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Dave is gonna put a hit out on you Dan Bhahahah!!!![8D][8D]
> The movie will be good Dave[]
Click to expand...

 
 OK, enough abuse. Here's the real deal folks. Yes, Rick or Badger did suggest a group picture. We all thought that it was a great idea which it was. Thanks for the great idea Rick and Badger.  After everyone was assembled no Rick or Badger or Gunth. We waited and when those who had answered the call said they wanted to take the pic or leave we decided it would be best to take the pic of whomever showed up and add the rest later which was done. So if there is a hit out on me then fine.  Dave and his thugs will find me in a hole digging bottles as usual. I regret that I have but one life to give to the Forum. [8D]


----------



## Staunton Dan

Hey Rick, if you need the group pic to inset into your video, give me your email address and I will send it to you. Otherwise you can just take it from here. I would still like everyone to chime in at tell where they are in the pic and what their ABN name is so that everyone can attach a face to your name.


----------



## Topusmc

Wearning my TYE DYE shirt, gentlemen on the far right is my bottle co-pilot, got him addicted to inks.


----------



## CALDIGR2

> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> I think it was either $5K or $6.5K. Either way its a great bottle.


 YIKES!! Too high for that mold, regardless of the color.


----------



## botlenut

Thats me, third in from the left. It was great to meet everyone. I see a good handful of people didnt make the pic, including the two guys I was with.. Maybe next years show, we can set a time to do it. That was cool. It was a decent Show for me. I got what I thought were some good buys the night before, and early on Sat. Will try to post some pics soon. First year with a table, and sold a few things, didnt really bring much, so had no high hopes. My table partner had some nice bottles, and sold pretty well. We knew we were in for a fun ride home to upstate Ny, and boy were we right. I thought we were going to die like 5 times. We took 95, to avoid the Coal Region, and it was chaos from the word go.. I cant put into words quite how crazy it was.[]


----------



## Dabeel

So based on the posts I updated the photo with the names. I know Steve (CobaltBot) is in here somewhere....just don't know which one you are...sorry

 Doug


----------



## cobaltbot

ugliest one, second from the right.  That's Scott Jordan next to me.  Like Chris, he has some remarkable stoneware he's collected and repaired. He also has a cool new book out called "Past Objects" full of stories and pictures of objects he and Andy and others have dug over the past forty years, y'all should check it out!!!


----------



## GuntherHess

I think I see a virginia digger behind Dan...


----------



## div2roty

Here are my buys:

 2 bottles to resell:  The flask is a quart and the other bottle is a pattern molded flask.







 Cool striped crock.  Another dealer had something similar for around $400.  I got this from someone who only had 3 crocks on their two tables.  Its easier to buy from someone who doesn't specialize in pottery.







 Here are two for myself:






 Both are in great shape and nice colors.  The greeleys is an off color.  I can't really describe it, but its nowhere near amber.







 Here is the pontil of the other bottle.







 I saw several forum members i knew.  I talked to Chris from Balt and Oldihtractor (John) from NJ with his sons.  He seemed to be buying some things.  Chris seemed to be selling some probes.  I'm sure he picked up something.  I was really impressed with his pottery display.  I also met Mike George (earlyglass).  I've bought from him on ebay before.  I also meet the Noordsy's.  They were very helpful with the numerous questions I had.  I also bought the green ult from them.  Thanks Jeff.  Finally I saw my friend Connor from Pa.  He looks like he got some nice bottles too.


----------



## wedigforyou

Thanks for posting the great pics. We missed the show. Love all the nice glass.


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel


 
 I bought my East Orange bottle from the guy in the back with the voluptuous beard and mustache... He drove a hard bargain! He told me he marked the bottle down from $75... Had to believe my own intuition that told me the bottle was worth what I paid for it. He was the ONLY one that had any bottles from my towns. He had a strange flask that had Orange, Newark, and Bloomfield embossed on it. 

 I wish I met some of the people from the forum. I should have worn something more noticeable.


----------



## Poison_Us

> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> two


 
 These people were at the Columbia show.  They have several bottles we are after...just cant fly with it yet.
 Both KU-10s are repaired...but a very nice job was done on them.


----------



## cobaltbot

I'm usually the one posting pics and in a small way I think my past photos have helped promote the show on this forum (not that it needs any help from the likes of me[]).  With so many forum members going I knew I didn't have to take a lot so thanks topUSMC and others for doing so.  It was greet meeting John and his son and a whole bunch of others I hadn't met yet.  Always great to talk with Dave and Rick, sorry Rick for messin w/ya but I figured you could take it[].  Missed Rhona and Ryan not being there.  Other forum members with tables were andyG and redbeadrelics.  Cindy (Annie44) is such a wonderful and generous person, she gave me a couple cool things.  
 I didn't take display pics until too late when Chris was already packing up so somebody please post a better pic of his display!


----------



## cobaltbot

For you ACL affectionados here is a display that Pete Whiteford (the milk bottle king) put together.  Pete has done several great displays for past Baltimore shows but he rarely ever wins due to his passions for newer stuff having to compete with all the great old glass thats found around Baltimore!  If someone took a pic of the whisky display please post that also.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: Dabeel
> 
> So based on the posts I updated the photo with the names. I know Steve (CobaltBot) is in here somewhere....just don't know which one you are...sorry
> 
> Doug


 

 Fella in the orange T-shirt is our own Cazdigger,...and a venerable bottle statesman, fountain of knowledge and all around good guy.


----------



## Ratzilla

OK, someone got me missindentified in the pic(which might be a good thing[]), That's me, Tom K-J on the far left, not Va is for diggers.  4th from left (holding the bottle) is Deepdigger, Kevin Kyle.  A great show, as usual!


----------



## Staunton Dan

Here is the updated photo with everybody's names. Thanks for everyone's help. 

https://i824.photobucket.com/albums/zz168/stauntondan/forummembers3A.jpg


----------



## cyberdigger




----------



## cracked bottle

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> I'm usually the one posting pics and in a small way I think my past photos have helped promote the show on this forum (not that it needs any help from the likes of me[]).  With so many forum members going I knew I didn't have to take a lot so thanks topUSMC and others for doing so.  It was greet meeting John and his son and a whole bunch of others I hadn't met yet.  Always great to talk with Dave and Rick, sorry Rick for messin w/ya but I figured you could take it[].  Missed Rhona and Ryan not being there.  Other forum members with tables were andyG and redbeadrelics.  Cindy (Annie44) is such a wonderful and generous person, she gave me a couple cool things.
> I didn't take display pics until too late when Chris was already packing up so somebody please post a better pic of his display!


 

 Steve,


 Here is a picture I took of Chris's display in the morning.  Nice to see you at the show.


 Marc


----------



## cracked bottle

another angle


----------



## earlyglass

Chris is the man. 
 That was an impressive display of redware, and he is always very personable and willing to share his knowledge.


----------



## baltbottles

I'm glad someone got a few pics of the display because I forgot my camera lol

 Mike thanks for the compliment. I just like talking glass and pottery with good people.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Great display Chris,...Are the majority of those items reconstructed from shards you've dug? Nice job. Congrats on the awards.


----------



## baltbottles

Joe,

 Everything in the display I have dug and all but about 6 pieces are reconstructed from shards.

 Chris


----------



## JOETHECROW

Pretty interesting and nicely done Chris...Thanks for the response.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  THE BADGER
> 
> THE GROUP FORUM PICTURE FROM WHAT I CAN SEE HAS FROM LEFT TO RIGHT (VA.ISFOR DIGGERS,SLAG PILE DIGGER WHOM I DID NOT GET TO MEET,BALTBOTTLES,STAUNTON DAN,SCOTT JORDAN OF THE NEW YORK DIGGING CLAN SORRY DONT KNOW YOUR FORUM NAME SCOTT,BOTTLENUT,COBALTBOT,AND SORRY I DIDNT MEET THIS LAST GENTLEMAN DONT KNOW WHO HE IS. ME AND RICK MISSED THE FORUM PICTURE THAT SUCKS WOULD HAVE MET 2 OTHER MEMBERS. BADGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Dave is gonna put a hit out on you Dan Bhahahah!!!![8D][8D]
> The movie will be good Dave[]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, enough abuse. Here's the real deal folks. Yes, Rick or Badger did suggest a group picture. We all thought that it was a great idea which it was. Thanks for the great idea Rick and Badger.  After everyone was assembled no Rick or Badger or Gunth. We waited and when those who had answered the call said they wanted to take the pic or leave we decided it would be best to take the pic of whomever showed up and add the rest later which was done. So if there is a hit out on me then fine.  Dave and his thugs will find me in a hole digging bottles as usual. I regret that I have but one life to give to the Forum. [8D]
Click to expand...

 
 HAHAHAA your crazy Dan! nice meeting you again by the way[]
   They could have said over the speaker---WILL SICKRICK & THE BADGER COME TO THE FRONT OF THE GYM" [8D]


----------



## Staunton Dan

Chris's redware display is in this thread. Guess 2 threads were started and no way to combine them.


----------



## surfaceone

Thank you, Dan,

 I stuck em up at the other thread too.


----------

